# remington 7400 trigger job



## Allen Waters

i have a remington 7400. the trigger is horable. creeps and is way to heavy. does the trigger on this rifle adjust the same way a model 700 does. i have adjusted triggers before and was planning on adjusting this one but wanted some advise before trying to. it is semi auto so i don't want to set it too light. getting rid of the creep would be a big improvment.


----------



## garndawg

Not the same trigger as a 700...

I have a 760, which is the exact same trigger as yours.  Basically, you can have a gunsmith polish it up some and it'll smooth out, but you really don't want to remove too much material, or the gun will become unsafe.

I paid about $40 and he worked it enough to smooth it out.  There's still a little creep, break is cleaner, not perfect but much better than it was...


----------



## Glassman

It can be done, and it's not that hard either. You just have to be very patient. As there is no adjusting screw, you have to actually remove metal from the area where the hammer and sear meet.

You can take the trigger group out and see where the two mate together. Try polishing the surfaces with a whetrock to smooth them out. Be sure to keep the correct angle where the two meet or they won't engage or could slip causing a discharge.


----------



## bearhunter39

you can order a trigger kit on ebay it's called a reduced trigger pull kit i put one in my 742 and you would not believe the difference almost cut trigger pull in half all it is is a sear spring take's 2 minutes to change


----------



## density1

There is a fix by Timney:

http://timneytriggers.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=48

It's a little pricey, but I put it into my 742 and it made a big difference.


----------



## Carter Powell

*Remington  740,742,760.7400 trigger fix*

If you have any of these guns and want the trigger to work like a match grade trigger send me an e-mail to
carter@barsnake.com   and I will explain what can be done to these triggers to make them work, really work.

                        Carter Powell


----------



## density1

http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-remington-870-trigger-fix-replacement-trigger.aspx

Take pictures of your trigger group if you get this. Helps to remember how it goes back together.


----------



## jglenn

the timney is an excellent fix as usual


these reduce the trigger pull quite a bit by themselves.

http://erniethegunsmith.com/catalog/c4_p1.html


----------



## Carter Powell

*Trigger Work*

The Timney sear for the 740 742,870 etc is a nice product but is only a bandaid for the real problem.  The Remington triggers are a great design but because of the cost of hand labor they never were what they could have been.  If you have any of the Remingtons with this style of trigger unit you actually have the potential of a match grade trigger.  It just takes knowing how to make them what they could have been.
     Send me an e-mail to carter@barsnake.com or 541 570 0955 here in Oregon and I will let you know what can be done.

                     Best wishes,  Carter Powell


----------

